# new Long & McQuade in Ottawa West: Kanata



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Were any of you Ottawa peeps aware of a new Long and McQuade in Kanata? I just noticed it tonight. Its very close to the Park and Ride on Eagleson Road. Not open yet, but they already have the big sign up. Just surprised that I hadn't seen any mention of it so far. 

Looks like there'll be some more guitar noodling in my future: I'll have to brush up on Stairway to Heaven! :smile-new:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! Just told my wife about it and she said, uh oh. LOL


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Were any of you Ottawa peeps aware of a new Long and McQuade in Kanata? I just noticed it tonight. Its very close to the Park and Ride on Eagleson Road. Not open yet, but they already have the big sign up. Just surprised that I hadn't seen any mention of it so far.
> 
> Looks like there'll be some more guitar noodling in my future: I'll have to brush up on Stairway to Heaven! :smile-new:


Better hit some freebird just so you're covered...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Smoke on the Water, Derek. That's the one.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

L&M are getting bigger, there's now 3 stores locations in Mtl area! What's up with that? Will be the next Costco?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Smoke on the Water, Derek. That's the one.


[video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I hope it will be an improvement over their other Ottawa location.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm looking forward to it. there isn't a music store in kanata now that domenics closed down.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hadn't heard about it, I don't get down that side of Eagleson very often anymore. Any idea when it opens?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's also Fleetsound in Bells Corners.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fleet is alright, I suppose, but basically, it is the Ibanez/Behringer/Casio showcase of Ottawa.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I go there for pedals, mics, studio accessories. Never bought a guitar there though. I'm looking forward to the L&M in Kanata. One of the reasons I don't go to Steve's is it's at the other side of town with no parking.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I finally made it into the L&M today. Lots of nice stuff now: whole wall of Gibson, Fender, Gretsch, PRS electrics. I went straight into the acoustic room: whole range of nice Gibsons, Larrivee, Martin, Eastman, Taylor etc. Whole rack of ukeleles. Also banjos, mandolins, resonators. Its a really nice acoustic room too. 

I noodled around on a few of the Gibson acoustics. Some were pretty nice, but others had completely dead strings already: I'm assuming they were brought in from another L&M store?

Anyway, now highly recommended for a visit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I dropped in this past weekend, and it's nice store. Feels kind of barren, given that few, if any, of the other slots in that strip mall are occupied. But once you go in, it's decent store. The ceilings are higher than the Alta Vista store, so it feels more open, and perhaps less full to some. Didn't seem to want for inventory, though, with what felt like a bigger selection of guitars and amps than the other store. Felt like a somewhat smaller selection of synth stuff and recording gear, though...at least for the time being.

For folks unfamiliar with the area, you can take a right coming out if the parking lot, continue for a few more blocks and you're at Food Basics. Makes it possible to tell your better half on the way to or back from grocery shopping: "Just a sec, I need to pop in and get some strings. Won't be long."


----------

